# Arnhem land gecko ID



## waruikazi (Mar 21, 2009)

I found this little fella in central Arnhem land. I think it's a bynoes but gecks aren't my thing hey. Anyone help?

BTW i don't want to scare or cause mass panic to anyone but these pictures were taken on my mobile :shock: How good is that!?


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow good pics for a phone, is it a new one and how many megapixels isit?


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 21, 2009)

cracksinthepitch said:


> Wow good pics for a phone, is it a new one and how many megapixels isit?



It's a Nokia a couple of months old with 5 mega pixels. The only thing i can fault it on is that when you use the flash it blues things out a bit and it is a little slow to use. But apart from that i am astounded!


----------



## Dan123 (Mar 21, 2009)

lol . all fellas up there just call em rockies. used to find em all over the cabins and in the hall where we stayed when we woke up. (before dawn)


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 21, 2009)

Dan123 said:


> lol . all fellas up there just call em rockies. used to find em all over the cabins and in the hall where we stayed when we woke up. (before dawn)



Nah wouldn't be these ones eh. These are totally terrestrial. One's all over the cabin would be and are asian house geks.


----------

